# A few items, collectors could be interested in



## george_wadsworth (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there, I am a little bit of a collector myself but also like to buy and sell cameras, I've got a few items listed on ebay, if anyone may be interested, and ill be added more items daily!

cameras2u | eBay


----------

